# The wife and I need YAESU VX-7R for communication. I am ignorant to radio como



## HELIXX

After paying $200.00 a month for 10 years for cell phones we had them turned off. Many reasons include tracking i.e. (privacy) loss of use during disasters etc.... I have though been looking at these for years.
Were also looking for compatible YAESU mobile units for all our vehicles.
Any offering of info here would help out our family.


THE WORLD'S FIRST SUBMERSIBLE AMATEUR HAND-HELD

Protected against water ingress by a wide array of rubber gaskets and other weatherproofing techniques, the VX-7R is rated for 30 minutes of submersion at a depth of 3 feet (JIS-7), plus a tough magnesium body with rubber bumper pads, making it ideal for outdoor use. Plus you get Dual Receive, 50/144/430 MHz operation plus wide-band receive coverage, a full color status indicator Strobe, and an "Internet" key for quick access to the exciting new WIRES™ repeater-internet linking system.




Unmatched Weatherproofing
The VX-7R case, keypad, speaker, and connectorts are carefully sealed to protect the internal circuitry against water damage. And the optional CMP460A Speaker/Microphone, like the transceiver itself, is rated for 30 minutes of submersion at a depth of up to three feet. 

The VX-7R is available in both Silver (VX-7R) and Black (VX-7RB) versions.
50/144/430 MHz: 5 Watts of Power
Utilizing a reliable FET power amplifier circuit, the VX-7R provides a full 5 Watts of power output on the 50, 144, and 430 MHz Amateur bands, with bonus coverage of the 222 MHz band at 300 mW (USA version only). And for 6-meter AM enthusiasts, you also get 1 Watt of carrier power on the 50 MHz band. Four power levels may be selected, each offering its own degree of battery conservation.
Dual Receive
The VX-7R is capable of four modes of Dual Receive, including simultaneous reception of (1) two VHF frequencies; (2) two UHF frequencies; one VHF and one UHF frequency; or one "general coverage" frequency and one "Ham" frequency. 

And you can set up the VX-7R to reduce the audio level on the "Sub" band, if you like, when a call is received on the "Main" band.
The Most Memories Ever
Sporting the most memory capability of any Amateur transceiver, the VX-7R includes over 900 memory channels, yet access is simple and intuitive, thanks to the 8-character labeling capability. These memories include 450 "regular" memories, 10 "One-Touch" memories, 40 programmable band-edge-limit memories 12 "Home" channels, 10 Weather Band memories, 89 Shortwave Broadcast preset memories, 280 Marine channels, and 10 "Hyper" memories that store complete transceiver configuration data.
The Most Dazzling Display Ever
No Amateur transceiver has a display that even compares to the VX-7R's 132 x 64 dot matrix disaply. Providing clear, easy-to-read indication of both the Main and Sub band frequencies, operating mode, and S-meters for both bands, the display includes an unparalleled array of graphical and pictorial tools that make operation a breeze.


----------



## HELIXX

Here's the mobile they suggested to me at Ham Radio Outlet.

Ham Radio Outlet | YAESU FT-857D | FT857 W 60M + DSP2 BUILT-IN / FREE YSK-857

YAESU - FT-857D

The FT-857D, the world's smallest HF/VHF/UHF mobile transceiver, provides base station-type performance from an ultra-compact package that's ideal for mobile or external battery portable work. Wide frequency coverage, outstandig receiver performance, and the convenience of optional remote-head operation make the FT-857D the expert's choice for high-performance mobile operation!

The new FT-857D version includes coverage of the U.S. 60-meter (5 MHz) band, plus the previously-optional DSP circuitry, at no additional cost!

Ultra Compact Design
Measuring just 6.1" x 2" x 9.2" (155 x 52 x 233 mm), the FT-857 is the world's smallest full-power HF/VHF/UHF multimode transceiver! Its rugged case design is a masterpiece of ergonomic design, with often-used switches and knobs conveniently positioned for easy access.
High-Performance Receiver Design
Building on the acclaimed performance of the FT-1000D, Mark-V FT-1000MP, and FT-897, Yaesu's engineers have crafted the FT-857's front end for a very low noise floor, along with wide dynamic range. Utilizing an up-conversion architecture for HF with a first IF of 68.33 MHz, the FT-857 features a double-conversion superheterodyne system (triple conversion on FM), with the 2nd IF at 10.7 MHz. Extensive bandpass filtering in the front end, along with careful device selection and gain distribution, yield a receiver system ready for the strong-signal challenges of today's crowded bands!
Wide Frequency Coverage
Providing transmitter coverage of the HF, 50 MHz, 144 MHz, and 430 MHz Amateur bands, the FT-857 also includes receive coverage on 100 kHz to 56 MHz, 76 to 108 MHz, 118-164 MHz, and 420-470 MHz. Enjoy the excitement of public safety monitoring, along with weather broadcasts, AM and FM broadcasts, aviation communications, as well as the action on the Ham bands!
Versatile Memory System
The FT-857 provides up to 200 "Main" memory channels, each of which may be named with an Alpha-Numeric label of up to eight characters. These 200 Memories may be separated into as many as 10 Memory Groups of 20 Memories each. For added convenience, you also get a "Quick Memory" and a "Home Channel" on each band, plus ten pairs of band-limit memories, to let you restrict operation to a sub-band, if you like.
Digital Signal Processing (option)
For superior interference rejection and transmitter "talk power," the FT-857's optional DSP circuitry enhances both sides of the communications circuit. The FT-857's DSP Unit features a 24-bit high-tech D/A chip for signal processing. Included are Bandpass Filter, Auto-Notch, and Noise Reduction filters, along with a Microphone Equalizer.
Big Radio Tuning Dial and Outstanding Ergonomics
Ease of operation of the FT-857 is enhanced by the large-diameter (1.7") Main Tuning Dial, similar in size to the tuning knob of many base station rigs. Selectable tuning steps of 2 kHz/4 kHz per revolution allow easy navigation around your favorite bands, while important keys and switches are strategically placed around the front panel for quick access.


----------



## rflood

Looks like a cool setup, I'm comm iliterate myself


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

That's a good radio. I have one myself.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Being pretty new to comm too (just starting on my tech license), I guess I could ask what I can't do with this radio? i.e. what other communications options might I want to consider that would require additional hardware to use? FRS? emergency services scanner? GPRS? other acronyms I don't fully know or understand? :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob

those seem great for 'group' usage...

but what of the rest of the world in NON-SHTF situations?

By your post, your motivations seem economics-driven... my recommendation is a cheaper laptop/netbook with Wi-Fi (maybe 3G/4G) and a Magic-Jack, or to REALLY save money just the Magic-Jack, handset, sufficient cord and access to a USB port. :sssh:

I have a $100 wi-fi enabled 7" screen e-reader tablet with this setup and it works ok, not the best call quality sometimes, but still 100% legible... more expensive equipment would probably have better quality. The only upkeep cost for the system is electricity (charging) and renewing the magic-jack every year (you can get an even bigger discount if you buy 5 years at once!)

I'm not going to explain how, but it is very easy to maintain anonymity with these stand-alone devices--it just takes a little... _preperation_ 

I love preps & prepping, but my fondest wish is to use them because I *want* to, NOT because I *have* to...


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

reliable.........simple......


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa

I also have the 857-D Another great radio from Yaesu.


----------



## frankd4

Dollar for dollar you can not beat the Baofeng UV3R dual band for $59.00 and the Wouxun KG-UV2D also dual band for $110.00 I can hit the repeater over twenty miles away they sound great and I have not found a thing to bitch about yes I know they are made in China but they work great and are made to good specs, so the most bang for the buck and then some.


----------



## 101airborne

HELIXX said:


> After paying $200.00 a month for 10 years for cell phones we had them turned off. Many reasons include tracking i.e. (privacy) loss of use during disasters etc.... I have though been looking at these for years.
> Were also looking for compatible YAESU mobile units for all our vehicles.
> Any offering of info here would help out our family.
> 
> THE WORLD'S FIRST SUBMERSIBLE AMATEUR HAND-HELD
> 
> Protected against water ingress by a wide array of rubber gaskets and other weatherproofing techniques, the VX-7R is rated for 30 minutes of submersion at a depth of 3 feet (JIS-7), plus a tough magnesium body with rubber bumper pads, making it ideal for outdoor use. Plus you get Dual Receive, 50/144/430 MHz operation plus wide-band receive coverage, a full color status indicator Strobe, and an "Internet" key for quick access to the exciting new WIRES™ repeater-internet linking system.
> 
> Unmatched Weatherproofing
> The VX-7R case, keypad, speaker, and connectorts are carefully sealed to protect the internal circuitry against water damage. And the optional CMP460A Speaker/Microphone, like the transceiver itself, is rated for 30 minutes of submersion at a depth of up to three feet.
> 
> The VX-7R is available in both Silver (VX-7R) and Black (VX-7RB) versions.
> 50/144/430 MHz: 5 Watts of Power
> Utilizing a reliable FET power amplifier circuit, the VX-7R provides a full 5 Watts of power output on the 50, 144, and 430 MHz Amateur bands, with bonus coverage of the 222 MHz band at 300 mW (USA version only). And for 6-meter AM enthusiasts, you also get 1 Watt of carrier power on the 50 MHz band. Four power levels may be selected, each offering its own degree of battery conservation.
> Dual Receive
> The VX-7R is capable of four modes of Dual Receive, including simultaneous reception of (1) two VHF frequencies; (2) two UHF frequencies; one VHF and one UHF frequency; or one "general coverage" frequency and one "Ham" frequency.
> 
> And you can set up the VX-7R to reduce the audio level on the "Sub" band, if you like, when a call is received on the "Main" band.
> The Most Memories Ever
> Sporting the most memory capability of any Amateur transceiver, the VX-7R includes over 900 memory channels, yet access is simple and intuitive, thanks to the 8-character labeling capability. These memories include 450 "regular" memories, 10 "One-Touch" memories, 40 programmable band-edge-limit memories 12 "Home" channels, 10 Weather Band memories, 89 Shortwave Broadcast preset memories, 280 Marine channels, and 10 "Hyper" memories that store complete transceiver configuration data.
> The Most Dazzling Display Ever
> No Amateur transceiver has a display that even compares to the VX-7R's 132 x 64 dot matrix disaply. Providing clear, easy-to-read indication of both the Main and Sub band frequencies, operating mode, and S-meters for both bands, the display includes an unparalleled array of graphical and pictorial tools that make operation a breeze.


I have a pair of the similar units VX-6R's While I am still working on getting my license I have a couple of "hammer" friends who say they are one of the best out there.


----------



## HELIXX




----------



## Fn/Form

HELIXX, what's the terrain like in the areas you're in (or will be in)? 

What modes of travel--foot, vehicle, home, stationary observation post, just down the road/driveway, etc. 

What power sources do you plan to use?

What restrictions do you have on antennas?

What's the budget?


----------



## HELIXX

Fn/Form said:


> HELIXX, what's the terrain like in the areas you're in (or will be in)?
> 
> What modes of travel--foot, vehicle, home, stationary observation post, just down the road/driveway, etc.
> 
> What power sources do you plan to use?
> 
> What restrictions do you have on antennas?
> 
> What's the budget?


Horse
Desert part of the year
Woods the other part
Whilst horse packing
Thanks for asking. :2thumb:


----------



## Fn/Form

HELIXX said:


> Horse
> Desert part of the year
> Woods the other part
> Whilst horse packing
> Thanks for asking. :2thumb:


Alright, that helps. A few more questions... how far do you need to communicate?

And I should have been more specific about terrain--what topography? Hills or mountains between your fav haunts? Or mostly flat?


----------



## siafulinux

I have the VX-7R from Yaesu. Bought the radio due to it's many features thinking that after fire dept. use I can move onto other things. At this point, I don't use most of those features but it's nice to know I have them. 

It took me a LONG time to figure out how to get it working with our repeaters in my county but now the thing works beautifully except that in my specific area, however, I'm having difficulty getting communications without static. If I move around to other locales in the county I get crystal clear communications. So I think it's the repeater that's causing the problem. One thing I cannot figure out though, is how to remove a frequency once I've programmed it in, but not a big deal.  Anyway, these are great little radios. 

I like how it's field programmable, water proof, etc. The dual band reception allows me to keep an ear on EMS traffic while still listening to Fire/Rescue.

Intrigued by the possibility of using these instead of cell phones; curious as to what frequencies you would be using? Are you going for FRS/GMRS ranges or otherwise?


----------

